# Unknown language: Nelopi



## originalsoundtrack

hi!

1. any idea if the combination of these letters, "nelopi" exists as a real word?

2. what language? my internet search so far, provided clues that it might belong to one of the slavic-languages, which brought me to this forum thread.

3. what is the meaning? i see it embedded in online articles as a word, and as first/surnames, but i've yet to come across the definition?


thank you for any help on this endeavor on a possible baby name.


----------



## natasha2000

Can you give us some more info about it? Where did you find this word? Someone said it, or you read it? Where?


----------



## Zanos

In greek it does exist "Pinelopi".It 's a name..


----------



## originalsoundtrack

well, "penelope" was the choice for the newborn's name for awhile. however, it may be too long in combination with our family name.

so the parents are deciding if they should drop the "pe-", and shorten it to just "nelopi", because they still like how it sounds phonetically.

we are trying to see if "nelopi" is an actual word in a language. old or new.
-------------------------------------------------------------

the following examples are from google searches of the word. they appear to be in different languages. what are they?

1.) *Nelopi* onları enkaza götürüyordu. Gitmek istediğimi söyleyince *Nelopi* bana yardımcı oldu. 32 saat aralıksız çalıştım. Kaynak makinesinden çıkan ateşle tulumum yandı. Bacağım yaralandı. Nelopi gelip beni buldu. Onlara yardım etmem, yaralı bacağıma rağmen çalışmam onu çok etkilemiş.

2.) Rozu pipo haponodo Tu ga, Loja fu da ba Fecore limiyusufugo *nelopi*. Vijoku fudupumuja doweri xiyo di Sicano ki zativo Ba Xa. Ra Mikoxu fu Le Xe Sa?


----------



## Whodunit

originalsoundtrack said:
			
		

> the following examples are from google searches of the word. they appear to be in different languages. what are they?


 
Okay, let me see:



> 1.) *Nelopi* onları enkaza götürüyordu. Gitmek istediğimi söyleyince *Nelopi* bana yardımcı oldu. 32 saat aralıksız çalıştım. Kaynak makinesinden çıkan ateşle tulumum yandı. Bacağım yaralandı. Nelopi gelip beni buldu. Onlara yardım etmem, yaralı bacağıma rağmen çalışmam onu çok etkilemiş.


 
I'm 90 % sure it is Turkish.



> 2.) Rozu pipo haponodo Tu ga, Loja fu da ba Fecore limiyusufugo *nelopi*. Vijoku fudupumuja doweri xiyo di Sicano ki zativo Ba Xa. Ra Mikoxu fu Le Xe Sa?


 
I'm not sure what language that could be. My first thought was that it could be a Romance language (maybe Sardinian or the like?), but then I thought of an Indian language. I'd like to have a feedback for this.


----------



## vince

the second example reminded me of Japanese and Mandarin, but on closer inspection it looks 
different from the two. Though it's not Japanese or Mandarin, it's definitely a language 
composed primarily of simple syllables (consonant + vowel).


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

You are quite right, WHODUNIT, for the 1first text:it's Turkish.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

As for the second text, i'd suggest Abkhazian, a Caucasian language,but I am not  sure at all ! Cheching up is quite necessary.


----------



## kamome

absolutely NOT a Romance nor Latin-tied language, on my not small 
experience of these ones (forgive unkind presumption, please)...but, 
(and don't know why, just a sensation) I'd say a roman transcription 
of some indigenous minoritary idiom - half seems related in my mind 
to words heard by the times when reading of Amazon regions, half 
to Indonesian ones...perhaps some Philippines or around?...can't be 
any more helpful, sorry.


----------



## Bosta

I wonder if it's an African language. I compared it to a page of Hausa. They look similar so it could be a related language.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Sorry for my hypothesis about the second language; it's quite wrong!


----------



## originalsoundtrack

thanx everyone for all the help! it's a little bit of a brainteaser.

i'll have to take these clues and head on over to a library, to get to the bottom of this!


----------



## linguist786

The second one reminds me of Swahili (when i read it out aloud) but the "x"s and "z"s make me doubt myself. It definitely _isn't_ Swahili, but it just has an African feel to it when i read it out aloud (i know what Swahili sounds like you see).. It could be one related to Swahili.. but something makes me say it's African.


----------



## toran

what about Euskadi? (the 2nd phrase reminds me of the language of the street signs along the highway to Bilbao...)


----------



## diegodbs

No, this is not Basque.
This is an example of a text in Basque:



> Sakabanaketa politikak beste istripu bat eragin du aste bukaeran. Soraluzeko hiru herritar Madrilgo bi ospitaletan daude; izan ere, Regina Maiztegi euskal preso politikoa bisitatzera Alcala Mecoko espetxera joan eta bueltan istripua izan zuten. Hiru lagunak Maiztegiren lehengusuak dira. Horietako bati, Mikel Argarateri, gainera, ebakuntza egin behar izan diote


----------



## badgrammar

It looks like Nelopi would be a name in the first example in TurkisH...



			
				Whodunit said:
			
		

> Okay, let me see:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 90 % sure it is Turkish.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what language that could be. My first thought was that it could be a Romance language (maybe Sardinian or the like?), but then I thought of an Indian language. I'd like to have a feedback for this.


----------

